# FIVE POINT MISSIONARY: your feedback please



## NeedNotFret (Dec 13, 2008)

I'd like to invite you to visit a website page of mine at FivePointMissionary and…
* either submit your site, or,
* offer me helpful feedback on what might hinder Reformed people from wanting to submit their site.

Here are the basics of it (although, the format may be a bit skewed here on this PB post):

"Welcome to FivePointMissionary, a subset of NeedNotFret.com. Would you like to list your website or your church's site below?

"Qualifications for individuals and churches to be listed on FPM:
* You are a full Calvinist who currently serves outside your home country to win people to Christ, or you previously served outside your home country seeking to win people to Christ while being a full Calvinist, and,
* Adhere to one of these Reformed confessions Westminster Confession of Faith or the 1689 London Baptism Confession of Faith. (If you adhere to another Reformed confession, and want to join, please write me and ask.)
* Or, you represent a Reformed church with missionary zeal and would like to list your church.

"Purpose of FPM: 
* To show the glory of God working in Christ-following missionaries who embrace the five points of Calvinism.
* To demonstrate that Calvinism (or Reformed theology in general) doesn't dampen evangelistic fire.
* To encourage awareness and prayer for Reformed missionaries and churches that send missionaries.
* To link to information on missionaries and missionary statesmen of history.

"Essentials of the people and churches who list their websites below at FPM:
* Faithfully pointing people to Christ and seeking to glorify his name.
* Passionate about the five tenets of Calvinism (and the larger tenets of Reformed theology).
* Ministering in a foreign country, or else, traveling to foreign countries on a regular basis to spread the good news."​For more details, go to actual site here.


----------



## lynnie (Dec 13, 2008)

You might be interested in joining with this group if you are interested in Reformed theology and missions:

The World Reformed Fellowship - Home - Promoting Reformed Partnerships Worldwide 

My personal opinion about your site name is that it sucks  But I am sooooo tired of people who swear by the five points and are into pre trib rapture Dispensational stuff by the boatload. Or they swear by the five points and church is not word, sacrament, and prayer, but practice for a drama or a sacred dance.  And the ones who go to a sister PCA I know and would die at the stake for the five points, and talk nothing but Republican politics and send me Dobson forwards that especially make me shake my head. I would not give your site even a click if I had not seen you posting here first to be honest. 

Maybe I am far too cynical so perhaps you will get some better feedback from others. At this point in time, just because somebody says they are Christian does not make me assume they are born again, and just because they say they are five pointers does not make me think they are living in what we might consider a truly Reformed understanding of what church and Christianity is all about. I would find a better name than fivepointmissionary.


----------



## Scott1 (Dec 13, 2008)

I'm not sure what will help you evaluate people's theologies or exactly what you would like to hold to but you may find helpful the slightly broader confessional standards used here on Puritan Board:



> Confessional Subscription: Officially, the Puritanboard is governed by the Westminster Standards and will acquiesce to them in ultimate matters of any controversies on the Puritanboard. Some of our moderators are Baptist and hold to the 1689 London Baptist Confession of Faith (LBCF). Others hold to the Three Forms of Unity (Belgic Confession, Heidelberg Catechism, and the Canons of Dordt).



While I have not studied, for example, the "Three Forms of Unity" my understanding their theology is very close to the London Baptist Confession of Faith and faithful systematic theology also.


----------



## NeedNotFret (Dec 14, 2008)

Lynnie,

Well, there's nothing like some straightforward honesty for the soul. 

Thanks for your feedback and for the link. I'll check it out.


----------

